# Women's College Soccer News?



## tenacious (Aug 15, 2016)

I was curious if anyone could recommend a good site for women's college soccer news?   Specifically I'd love to be able to get all the news in the big10, but any women's college soccer news would be nice to find.  Something with the juicy preseason rankings and news about players and games to watch.

I used to follow All White Kit, but they seem to have more or less moved on from reporting college news and focus on the pros.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I was curious if anyone could recommend a good site for women's college soccer news?   Specifically I'd love to be able to get all the news in the big10, but any women's college soccer news would be nice to find.  Something with the juicy preseason rankings and news about players and games to watch.
> 
> I used to follow All White Kit, but they seem to have more or less moved on from reporting college news and focus on the pros.


This page seems to have some traffic --

http://forums.bigsoccer.com/forums/womens-college.66/


----------



## Zoro (Aug 17, 2016)

Ditto


----------

